# South Louisiana



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any news from the Spillway? Inquiring minds want to know.
Thanks.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Heard Open is a triple, no details, about ready to run test dog.

Aaron*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Ok, scrap last post, Open is a Quad, big punch bird and nicely placed check down bird. Just getting started.

Aaron*


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby first series, everybody is back.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby 2d series: 4, 5, 19 dropped, 16 back to the 3d.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby 3d series: 3, 7 dropped, 14 on the the 4th series tomorrow am.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

jgrammer said:


> Derby 3d series: 3, 7 dropped, 14 on the the 4th series tomorrow am.


And 13, 13 dogs to the 4th.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

open still running first


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Open should finish up first around noon......Am is a triple.....fairly tight is the word I get.

Aaron*


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Derby:

1) My Sunday Best -- Elias (Moody)
2) Firemark's Jump 'n' Jake Flash -- Fogg & Moore (Lanier)

Sorry, that's all I've got for now.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*34 back to the second in the Open....sorry no numbers. Amateur is about finished with the first, possibility of getting the second in.....

Aaron*


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

*Open Call Backs:

2 3 5 11 12 13 16 17 19 20 21 22 23 27 31 33 34 35 36 38 41 42 48 53 55 63 

64 67 69 71 73 75 76 78*


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

21 dogs to the land blind in the AM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*15 Back in the Open to the 3rd.....sorry no numbers.

Aaron*


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Any #s on the am callbacks?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Here are the rest of the derby:
3d: MS Micro Doodle Dandy (Micro)--Bogusky
4th: Gemstone's Stimulus Bailout (Cash)--Jones
RJ: Firemark Little Hot Tee (Tee)--Erhardt
Jams: 2,8,9,12,14,18


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Jean and "Tee" !! ....

#2) Firemark's Jump 'n' Jake Flash , Lanier...

......and Melanie!

Judy


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Open Call backs to the 3rd:
3 12 16 17 20 23 35 38 53 55 63 64 69 75 78

AM Call backs to the 2nd:
1 3 4 5 8 12 20 28 30 32 37 38 39 42 43 47 50 54 56 57 58


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks iTrain for the callbacks.

Woohoo "the sisters" both finish again in the Derby.  Flash needed a win to make the Derby List and this is her last Derby darnitall. So close...but she had a 100% Derby completion rate and is already QAA and has a bright future.

Tee is already on the list and gets one more shot at points next weekend. You go girls!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Tee and Flash!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Flash and Tee!!!! Congrats Lanier and Jean! Very, very proud of you guys!!!!
Diane and Houston


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

OPEN CALLBACKS 4th Series:
3 12 16 23 35 38 53 55 64 75 78

AM CALLBACKS 4th Series: 
1 3 4 12 20 28 32 37 57


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Pearl. Wins The Open & new FC. Cash took 3rd. All I know. Huge Congrats to The Caire's & The Mealman's.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Huge Congratulations to John Caire and Pearl on their Blue in the Open !!!!!

FC Rocky Creeks Full Tilt Boogie...has a nice ring to it!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Gracie won The Am. Cash got a Jam. All I know. Huge Congrats.


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Big congrats to new FC Pearl and Gracie! They both ran a fantastic trial!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open and Am placements please along with the Q. Thanks is advance.


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Open:
1st Pearl Caire New FC/Farmer
2nd Misty Stupka
3rd Cash Mealman/Farmer
4th Ali Lane

Amateur:
1st Gracie McClure New AFC
2nd Tater Medford
3rd Ali Lane
4th Jazz Hurst
RJ **** Williams
Jams Hank Milton
Cash Mealman
Don't know rest


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all !!!! It was fun


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Ed winning the Qualifying #2 Sport


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Robert Gaines got second with #11 Madison


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Steven Masley got third with Kirby #6


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Ronnie Lee got fourth with Hank #23


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for judging Dink and Carloe Robison


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

Congrats to all, but esp to Gracie and Sylvia, what a year, three wins all handled by Sylvia-- Open and 2 Amt's and a a new FC/AFC along with many miles and hours.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Sylvia and Gracie....man oh man, I'm drooling over what the future holds for "Buttons" 

FOM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all! Sylvia, Caire's and Mealmans what a great weekend!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

WOW.......Congrats to you and Gracie, Sylvia you guys rock. The title sounds really good.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Gracie and Sylvia what a great team and WHOO HOO!!!! Congrats


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Sylvia and Gracie-CONGRATS!! You must be VERY proud of your girl. Congrats to Danny too!

Mealman's--placed in the Open and finished the AM, Cash is doing it!

Jim/Jazz--4th in the Am and working towards the AFC to go with the FC.

WWW/KW/****--CONGRATS! You just keep doing it!

Congratulations to all who finished and placed.


----------

